# Safeguard Payment issues



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

I have about 32 initial service orders completed that are over 30 days, not only are they not close to being paid they haven't even been qc and removed out of my "in process order" que. 

Is anyone else seeing this out there ?

but maids dewint etc.. still being paid like clockwork


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

idaho said:


> I have about 32 initial service orders completed that are over 30 days, not only are they not close to being paid they haven't even been qc and removed out of my "in process order" que.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this out there ?
> 
> but maids dewint etc.. still being paid like clockwork



It's scewguard. They found another hack and are getting ready to bankrupt you..............


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

post like that once again takes away from the credibility of the board, and it seems like the same 5 people jump on every post to state the same thing of what they believe (how stupid everyone is and I must be a hack to work with such a company, you do not know me or how I run my biz to say such things) and some like to jump on the band wagon and tell them how smart they are, while I don't and really feel that they keep the ghost that read and don't post from posting and sharing their insight to this work .

I have been doing this a lot longer then 99 percent of the posters here, safeguard wouldn't even come close to closing me down. 

My reason for asking is not that I don't think I will be paid, but I think this is something sg might be doing in the region of Oregon Washington and Idaho once I think they push as far as they can they will hit another region and so forth. I wanted to see if other contractors in other areas were seeing this lag in pay cause if so I wasn't going to be as concern with it.

But hey let start another merit less thread about all national are bad except the ones you work for but anyone else that works for a nation is a hack. then others that work for a national company can give you a thumbs up and then start another thread asking about a new property company that contracted them and should they join or about how 5b just ask them a dumb question.

If you work for safeguard and want to send me a pm if your seeing the lag in payment please do so. I kind of feel those same 5 people are going to make it feel uncomfortable for others to post here if they are or aren't seeing a payment slow downs with sg.

Way to go moderators!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

idaho said:


> post like that once again takes away from the credibility of the board, and it seems like the same 5 people jump on every post to state the same thing of what they believe (how stupid everyone is and I must be a hack to work with such a company, you do not know me or how I run my biz to say such things) and some like to jump on the band wagon and tell them how smart they are, while I don't and really feel that they keep the ghost that read and don't post from posting and sharing their insight to this work .
> 
> I have been doing this a lot longer then 99 percent of the posters here, safeguard wouldn't even come close to closing me down.
> 
> ...


Never meant you where a hack. Just meant they found a hack to take your place. I watched a good friend loose his business and almost his marriage because SG wanted to play games. EXACT same thing you are going through. Payments late, $40 check when it should have been in the thousands, Every other invoice in dispute, Cut debris counts AFTER X# of yards where approved on bids, Bullchit chargebacks and all the while the brokers on the REO's he was maintaining raved about his work and requested only him on their properties. Send me a PM and i'll put you in contact with him............


----------



## HomePS (Jan 24, 2013)

they claim because of the wints this season, it set them back to 60day payout


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

mtmtnman said:


> Never meant you where a hack. Just meant they found a hack to take your place. I watched a good friend loose his business and almost his marriage because SG wanted to play games. EXACT same thing you are going through. Payments late, $40 check when it should have been in the thousands, Every other invoice in dispute, Cut debris counts AFTER X# of yards where approved on bids, Bullchit chargebacks and all the while the brokers on the REO's he was maintaining raved about his work and requested only him on their properties. Send me a PM and i'll put you in contact with him............


Can we get the information also? I am starting to think on finding an attorney to dispute my issues with SG


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

My apologies

Man did I have a over sensitive momnet


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

For whatever reason, Safeguard had/has one of the poorest forms of accounting/payment processes I can recall. It seems to favor them however.


----------



## w-s (Oct 27, 2012)

If its still "in process" it has not been released yet. The "30 day clock" has not even started.

I have never had 32, but there are a number of reasons they are still there.


The worst I had happen was they said they could not see the pictures, so they had to open up a brand new order, I had to go transfer all the pictures to the new order, copy the new order, submit the new order, then contact them to "cancel" the original.

Another possibility is that the updater(they will say a new employee) sent the update to the client, but never sent it to accounting. This happens more often. I'm not sure if they are just trying to steal in hopes you dont find out, or if they are just that unorganized.


I think they told me if something is sitting in that in process queue for over a week or 2 to call your regional to find out, so I would try that first.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

idaho said:


> . . .Way to go moderators!. . .


:yawn: Thank you.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Maybe its just me but where do they get the balls to hold back pay?If you agreed to 30 days you agreed to 30 DAYS!Not 35Days,45DAYS,60Days!Why is it your problem that they are behind in accounting.Maybe its just me that has anger when it comes to getting paid from them?I had that issue with cyprexx.We agreed on 30 Days.When it came time to being paid for grass,snow,etc i was told "oh its 30days after the last day from that month"Well thats not what i agreed on.We were working with mcs,5 sisters,mci,fas,etc and we are down to just 1 Because of the runaround and hassle of being paid.


----------



## Axis REO (Apr 2, 2015)

*Safeguard*

Does anyone have a contact number for their accounting department ? We are having issues with thousand of dollars in payments that are over the 30 days as well and not receiving responses to emails


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If you don't see the number on their website, just have the operator patch you thru. Have your A game and be prepared to be brushed off.


----------



## Yeah (Feb 9, 2015)

Call the 1800 number then it is option 3 then option 7 to reach accounting department.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah said:


> Call the 1800 number then it is option 3 then option 7 to reach accounting department.


The most revealing (and should be disturbing) post of this thread.


----------



## Yeah (Feb 9, 2015)

Anybody performing work for safeguard needs to be very carefull to review their checks as they come in with the invoices they submitted to make sure they match up. Safeguard constantly cuts invoices and sends less payment than what was submitted on the invoice with zero notification to the vendor. It seems systematic and routine but may not be I'm not sure. I find it hard to believe that they mistakenly short pay as frequently as they do especially since the mistakes are 99% in their favor. Also remember that you only have 90 days from the date invoiced to dispute any payment. Since they are currently paying 45+ days after you invoice this doesn't give you a lot of time to make any necessary disputes. 

We made the mistake of letting this review work slide by a few days past the 90 days deadline. When we tried to dispute, they said too bad past 90 days. We have been shorted many thousands of dollars over the years. Some of it has been repaid, much of it hasn't. I have had other SG vendors confirm this is a problem. This is especially true on trip fees, monthly maintenance work, and lawn orders.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Very common for their invoice numbers to not match with your numbers, as well as the amounts. Likely due to low wage gum poppers who shoot for 80% compliance before their morning smoke break. It isn't a new thing and have been a revenue enhancer for them for many years.


----------



## igotscammed (Apr 7, 2015)

i thought the industry hit rock bottom last year but it seems to be digging further. low pay has become no pay


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

igotscammed said:


> i thought the industry hit rock bottom last year but it seems to be digging further. low pay has become no pay


 Isn't it nice to know that this pile of sheet company just gets richer off of the backs of botg. They invest money owed to YOU string you out and backcharge you. These bastichs need a heavy dose of Karma. I'm not the kind of person that wishes ill will on anyone but this company needs to go, they just continue to get worse. I remember years ago veterans of this business telling me to stay away from Safeguard they knew what they were talking about!


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*Mark wells*

I thought Mark wells was going to fix all the problems in the west.. that guy flew to MN.. telling us how he hired a new QC person in washington and it was going to be the GEM of safeguard... :thumbup: 

before I left in SePT i had checks not paid out from JULY.. and they didnt get paid out till NOV.. Sorry Idaho. sometimes I feel like they gamble our money.. They take the money invest in something for 30-60-90 days build up the intrest on the money they make and then pay you out. I have no clue if its true but from what i get of the owener/ceo every penny counts and this would be the most easy way to to earn captial while sitting on your money.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

ezdayman said:


> I thought Mark wells was going to fix all the problems in the west.. that guy flew to MN.. telling us how he hired a new QC person in washington and it was going to be the GEM of safeguard... :thumbup:
> 
> before I left in SePT i had checks not paid out from JULY.. and they didnt get paid out till NOV.. Sorry Idaho. sometimes I feel like they gamble our money.. They take the money invest in something for 30-60-90 days build up the intrest on the money they make and then pay you out. I have no clue if its true but from what i get of the owener/ceo every penny counts and this would be the most easy way to to earn captial while sitting on your money.


It's all big joke. We left P&P last summer, brought AR to 0, still receiving some charge backs weekly. They just sent me new order to repair some pipes so I guess they thought I will do it so they can deduct some amount from the check. Well, I need some time to think about this job. Wait, no, I am good. 
We are in Midwest also. I remember when we said we will cap ourselves for a while, our regional said we were such a good vendor and it would be huge loss for them. So, to me, you don't screw your good vendors to the point of no return. With the challenges that come with being freelancer, we don't get abused on daily basis and we can invest hundreds of thousands that we paid to SG to good marketing


----------



## lANDSIDE (Apr 6, 2015)

When we were working for Safeguard we were told that the reason for the payment delay was due to (1) winterization volume (2) them being short staffed and (3) the fannie mae volume was more than they could keep track of. Told our Rep that I understand. However, I can't be pulling and maxing out my line of credit to get $12,000 worth of initial service orders done and wait 60 days to not even see half of that money when I agreed to a 30 day pay cycle. Dont get too excited when it comes to the Nationals but MCS and Service Links are the only two I never had issues with when it comes to payment out of the 12 that I've worked for over the years


----------



## Doubleh (Apr 22, 2015)

idaho said:


> post like that once again takes away from the credibility of the board, and it seems like the same 5 people jump on every post to state the same thing of what they believe (how stupid everyone is and I must be a hack to work with such a company, you do not know me or how I run my biz to say such things) and some like to jump on the band wagon and tell them how smart they are, while I don't and really feel that they keep the ghost that read and don't post from posting and sharing their insight to this work .
> 
> I have been doing this a lot longer then 99 percent of the posters here, safeguard wouldn't even come close to closing me down.
> 
> ...


All the asset companies have screwed me royalty, either went out of business or promise the moon and the stars and deliver ZERO, they are all the same with their 30% cut and maybe hope as you wait the 28 to 45 days? I have not seen one paycheck directly deposited in my bank. I am so frustrated with this business, I guess dealing with the banks directly and cutting out the middle man who take 30% from the top. Property Preservation Field, asset management ect........BS


----------

